# Brooks Brothers Advantage Chino - the perfect khaki?



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I went to the BB factory outlet in Orlando on saturday and bought a pair of BB advantage chino (Clark Fit, British tan color) - with the 25% discount, it came down to $35 or so. It has the wrinkle-free finish and I did not have much hope for it but it looked good for the price so I got it. I washed it yesterday and it came out of the drier like advertised - no wrinkles, looked as good as pressed.

I am wearing them right now and they are fantastic. Fabric is very smooth (not shiny) and the fit is great--not too baggy, not too slim. I think I may have found the khaki I have been searching for all these years.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

They are nice up to a point. They fray rather easily. And the fabric on the permanent crease tends to lighten with time. (This would be more noticeable on the British tan.) But they do fit really well. I really like the Clark fit as well. I just wish they would improve or abandon the non-iron technology.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

As above, the no-iron finish is the fly in the ointment. Supposedly they are available at the non-outlet stores in pure untreated form, but I've yet to come across them.

Otherwise, no complaints on fit, material, construction, etc.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

I have several of these that I wear pretty interchangably with my Bills - they're really good especially for certain situations where the non-iron does come in handy (reality being what it is). Fit, materials, and construction are all fine. I think they're deserving of more consideration around here than they get, but that non-iron can be pretty polarizing. Figure out which fit you like best and you can reliably depend on these - especially if you can find them at non-retail sources!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

The ones without the chemical treatment are usually the seasonal colors which, while useful, don't really replace the standard lineup. 

I agree, though, that if this chemical treatment were to be abandoned we'd have a serious contender for best chinos ever.


----------



## RichardSergeant (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe there's a way to remove the chemical treatment?


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

I have two pair and they have become my daily wear khakis. I would almost guess they would fray quickly, they do seem almost too good to be true. I'm about six months into them and really no signs of wear yet. At least not to me.

KM


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My Clark's Advantage chinos have held up rather well...no signs of fraying until I had past the 18 months of use/wear mark. While the cuffs have yet to fray, the pocket edging is starting to show noticeable wear. However, as another poster observed, the creases do seem to fade with wear! All in all, they have proven a very good value, in my estimation.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I wear Hudsons and would prefer a slightly higher rise.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I've waffled on khakis once again (they really are one of the hardest things to get right). Even the higher quality khakis like Bills just aren't working for me. I'm back to where I was a year ago, J. Crew's Classic Fit. They aren't non-iron (I like some wrinkle as many of you know, and I hate that coating), and they are fairly high quality. The fit is perfect for me, slim but not tight and tapered. I just can't justify alterations to khakis (aside from hemming/cuffing); suits and coats are one thing, but I'm just not willing to heavily alter a pair of khakis.

I've even pulled out some of my old cuffless pairs and have to say I'm enjoying the more _Take Ivy _aesthetic.


----------



## Pshrynk (Apr 14, 2010)

I have found them to be a great bang for the buck.


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

boatshoe said:


> They are nice up to a point. They fray rather easily. And the fabric on the permanent crease tends to lighten with time. (This would be more noticeable on the British tan.) But they do fit really well. I really like the Clark fit as well. I just wish they would improve or abandon the non-iron technology.


+1 on this assessment. I have a couple of Hudsons and a couple of Clarks, a khaki and a dark taupe in each fit. The khaki Hudsons have gotten the most wear, and have started fraying at the hem & the creases have faded some. Too bad, because the non-iron convenience is useful sometimes, and I like both fits (wear one or the other depending on shirt, shoes, and jacket). Various types of untreated LE will remain my staples, because they've held up really well. Even so, I'm giving the Orvis Ultimates a try soon, since they've gotten some good write-ups recently.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

MacT said:


> +1 on this assessment. I have a couple of Hudsons and a couple of Clarks, a khaki and a dark taupe in each fit. The khaki Hudsons have gotten the most wear, and have started fraying at the hem & the creases have faded some. Too bad, because the non-iron convenience is useful sometimes, and I like both fits (wear one or the other depending on shirt, shoes, and jacket). Various types of untreated LE will remain my staples, because they've held up really well. Even so, I'm giving the Orvis Ultimates a try soon, since they've gotten some good write-ups recently.


The ultimates are very good and the price can't be beat when on sale. My only issue is that the rise isn't long enough (or my belly is too big as some have suggested) to be worn at my natural waist but isn't short enough to ride low so they tend to fall below the belly on me and look odd.


----------



## Galt (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm with Coleman on JCrew khaki's. They are the only JCrew item that I wear now, but I don't think they can be beat, even by bills. I do the regular fit. They're not cheep, but I think they're the best.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Coleman said:


> I've even pulled out some of my old cuffless pairs and have to say I'm enjoying the more _Take Ivy _aesthetic.


Agreed on the alterations idea. How odd - I embrace cuffs as you bring out the hemmed models! It's like trading places. If you've seen my recent thread, I recommend the LE Legacy Chino in Tailored Fit. I may have to try the J. Crew model however.

As to Take Ivy's aesthetic, I could see myself going for it in summer, as some of it seems to be minimalist trad due to the hot weather (fewer layers). Augusts' English translation of the book should prove a boon to Trads everywhere. I think I've still got the pre-release page on Amazon bookmarked.


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

chacend said:


> The ultimates are very good and the price can't be beat when on sale. My only issue is that the rise isn't long enough (or my belly is too big as some have suggested) to be worn at my natural waist but isn't short enough to ride low so they tend to fall below the belly on me and look odd.


Fortunately, I had a chance for a quick try-on when I was traveling recently. I was concerned about the "even sizes only," since I'm a tweener. I tried the lower even size & that seemed to work -- fit comfortably at the waist. They seemed well made, and I'm hoping they prove to be durable. Have you had yours awhile?


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

MacT said:


> Fortunately, I had a chance for a quick try-on when I was traveling recently. I was concerned about the "even sizes only," since I'm a tweener. I tried the lower even size & that seemed to work -- fit comfortably at the waist. They seemed well made, and I'm hoping they prove to be durable. Have you had yours awhile?


I've had two pair in pretty heavy rotation since January. Great fabric, very heavy and durable. The rise is my only issue but I seem to have that with all brands. If you have them altered in store have the buttons reinforced as that seems to be the only common complaint.


----------



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

The perfect Khaki - for me to poop on.
If you want to see a good khaki, ask to see their Vintage Khaki.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Coleman said:


> I've waffled on khakis once again (they really are one of the hardest things to get right). Even the higher quality khakis like Bills just aren't working for me. I'm back to where I was a year ago, J. Crew's Classic Fit. They aren't non-iron (I like some wrinkle as many of you know, and I hate that coating), and they are fairly high quality. The fit is perfect for me, slim but not tight and tapered. I just can't justify alterations to khakis (aside from hemming/cuffing); suits and coats are one thing, but I'm just not willing to heavily alter a pair of khakis.
> 
> I've even pulled out some of my old cuffless pairs and have to say I'm enjoying the more _Take Ivy _aesthetic.


I'm generally with you on this. The J. Crew classic fit seem to be the most flattering on me, and without any alteration. They pretty much the perfect fit- for me. Unfortunately there is never any perfect khaki, or perfect anything, just the ideal for each individual. Even for the J crews, the fit is right, but I would prefer a bit heavier fabric and I would like them to be US made. Or, bills would be perfect if they made them in that Crew fit. Alas, It may be a while before I find the khaki that is truly perfect for me, and even then, they will likely be more expensive than I am willing to pay.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

So... how's the leg opening? 17"?


----------

